# My first two rides, I went from 5 to 3, What happened?



## wyatt_earp (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok, so I am new to this. I thought I did everything right, and thought I went above and beyond. Next thing I know I have a 3 star rating. Any ideas?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Nothing you can do, just move on, Uber won't correct anything. Thats why the Uber rating aystem is hated so much.

Only thing you can do is pad the ratings with more rides, hopefully 5*s, your overall will average out close to 5. When you get a large number of rides, the ratings don't make much of a difference. 

Other tips: drunks and surge rides tend to rate lower, from what I heard daytime rides are better for ratings.


----------



## 300 (Mar 20, 2015)

Also uber pool riders give bad ratings when nobody joins in. Some people just don't care that they're putting people's livelihood at risk for something like that. This point system needs work. Uber should make them give reasons why they're giving low ratings Getting 3 stars for a $8 fare. Where uber keeps 30%. I'd rather not take the fare.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Like everyone else said just keep driving and get more rides. Don't worry about being the pax friend. Just greet them and ask they're destination. No small talk. Keep the radio low and on easy listening or classic rock to not offend anyone.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> Like everyone else said just keep driving and get more rides. Don't worry about being the pax friend. Just greet them and ask they're destination. No small talk. Keep the radio low and on easy listening or classic rock to not offend anyone.


Great advice on Uber.

Shut up and drive. Other than 1. Smile 2. How are you today? 3. Ask destination if not already entered, no interaction with pax.

If they ask questions or attempt conversation then follow their lead but keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Some win, some lose.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

First ride 5 star
Second ride 1 star
5+1=6
6 /2 = 3

At 40 rides you should be:
35 five star rides
4 4 star rides
1 1 star ride
35x5=174
4x4=16
1x1=1
174+16+1= 191
191/40= 4.775

Dont sweat it.


----------

